# المهارات المطلوبه لكى أصبح مدير مشروع



## **قطـــــر** (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته إخوانى فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب

كل التحية والتقدير لجهود القائمين على هذا الصرح العظيـم بأعضائه ومواضيعــه,,
الرجاء ممن لديــه الخبره أن يرشدنـــى إلى المهارات اللازمـــه لكي أصبح مدير مشرووع ناجح حيُ أننى حاصل على الهندسة الميكانيكية
كأن يتم تدريجها كخطة عمل مبنيه على مدى

مثلا

يجب على مدير المشروع أن

* يكون ملم باللغه الإنجليزيه
*عنده القدره على كتابه التقارير وتنسيقها

.
.
وهكذا ككورسات يتوجب على مدير المشروع أخذها والإلمام بها لإنهاء المشروع 

كل التقدير والإحتراام
إخوكم
**قطـــــر**​


----------



## **قطـــــر** (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يكتب اللى فيه خيـــر 7 مشاهدات وماأحد رد على الأقل برفع الموضوووووووووع


----------



## **قطـــــر** (29 أكتوبر 2009)

للرفع


----------



## eng_houssam (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مدير المشروع مصطلح يحتاج إلى كثير من العمل الجاد واحيانا الشاق للوصول له وهو بالاساس مبني على الخبرة العملية ومدى المامك لحلول المشاكل التي قد تصادفك بالمشروع.
على العموم انصحك بالبداية بالانتساب لكورس إدارة مشاريع والمعلومات عنها كثيرة بالمنتدى عسى تساعدك لتكوين فكرة واضحة عن الموضوع 

والله اعلم


----------



## **قطـــــر** (1 نوفمبر 2009)

eng_houssam قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مدير المشروع مصطلح يحتاج إلى كثير من العمل الجاد واحيانا الشاق للوصول له وهو بالاساس مبني على الخبرة العملية ومدى المامك لحلول المشاكل التي قد تصادفك بالمشروع.
> على العموم انصحك بالبداية بالانتساب لكورس إدارة مشاريع والمعلومات عنها كثيرة بالمنتدى عسى تساعدك لتكوين فكرة واضحة عن الموضوع
> 
> والله اعلم



مهندسنا الأكثر من رائع جزاك الله خير على المعلومـــه القيمه جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك , ورزقك الله من حيث لاتحتسب .

لى إستفسار بسيط ماهى الكورسات غير إداره المشاريع التى يحتاجها المهندس لكى يدير مشروع كامل ,,

هل من الواجب على مدير المشروع الإلمام بموضوع الموازنات والأمور الماليه وهل يجب توافر معلومات قانونيه له أم فقط الإعتماد على كيفيه إداره المشروع بحسب أساسيات يجب عليه تطبيقها لإنجاز العمل على أكمل وجه

أخوك
**قطـــــر**


----------



## hesham.mb (1 نوفمبر 2009)

؟؟؟


----------



## **قطـــــر** (2 نوفمبر 2009)

107 مشاهده ولم ألقى الجواب الشافــــــــى ,, الله المستعان ,,

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيـــــــم


----------



## Lucent (3 نوفمبر 2009)

أعتقد أن من البديهي أن تكون قد تدرجت في مستويات إدارة المشروع إلى أن تصل إلى القمة و هو " لقب " مدير مشروع 
إذ لا بد من الخبرة و المهارة و المعرفة و كلها تأتي من عدد من سنوات الانخراط في مجال إدارة المشاريع ، و أيضا مهارات ذاتية تتطور مع الزمن و مع القراءة و مع التدريب الذاتي ، و المعرفة التي تأتي من القراءة في تخصص إدارة المشاريع و التخصصات ذات العلاقة و كذلك من خلال التدريب و الانخراط في منظمة لتصنيف أو تأهيل مهنة إدارة المشاريع كمعهد إدارة المشاريع الدولي في أمريكا و المالك لشهادات PMP و غيرها أو المكتب التجاري البريطاني المالك لشهادة Prince2 و غيرها ، و كذلك معهد إدارة المشاريع السويسري المالك لشهادات ال IPMA و غيرها من المنظمات و مراكز التدريب .

عموما إلى أن يأت الإخوة أصحاب الخبرة الكبيرة ، أقترح عليك البحث و القراءة المتأنية لمواضيع هذا القسم و الذي يمتد لنحو 7 سنين مضت في فترة الخمسة الأيام القادمة . في هذا القسم العديد من المواضيع المفيدة تحتاج منك البحث عنها بين الركام .

بالتوفيق من الله سبحانه و تعالى


----------



## **قطـــــر** (3 نوفمبر 2009)

أشكرك أخى العزيــــز على ماقدمت جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (3 نوفمبر 2009)

**قطـــــر** قال:


> مهندسنا الأكثر من رائع جزاك الله خير على المعلومـــه القيمه جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك , ورزقك الله من حيث لاتحتسب .
> 
> لى إستفسار بسيط ماهى الكورسات غير إداره المشاريع التى يحتاجها المهندس لكى يدير مشروع كامل ,,
> 
> ...



اخي الكريم 

لكي تدير مشروعا هذا شيء
ولكي تديره بشكل صحيح وناجح في الوقت والتكلفة والجودة 
فهذا هو المهم

اود ان اؤكد على ان ادارة المشروع تحتاج ممن سيقوم بها 
الى خبرة في المشروعات الانشائية في تصوري لا تقل عن 5- 7 سنوات
يتدرج فيها المهندس من مهندس موقع مرورا باعمال التقديمات و متابعة البرامج الزمنية و صياغة العقود و اقسام المشتروات و كيفية اتقان المخاطبات والمستندات والمطالبات والمور المالية و و و 
الكثير مما يحتاجه المدير في ادارة المشروع

وليس بالضرورة ان يكون مدير المشروع ماهرا في كل تلك الاعمال
لكن ان يكون قد مر بشيء منها ليمحو عن نفسه فيها الجهالة 

الالمام المعتدل بكل تلك الامور هام للغاية 
وهو الذي تحاول منهجيات محددة في ادارة المشاريع ان تقدمه للدارس

فمثلا في منهجية PMI يقدمون منهجا حسب كتاب PMPbok وهو الاشهر في كورسات ادارة المشاريع
فستجد انه يمر على العلوم التسع 
ويحدد لك استخدامها في كل خطوة من 5 خطوات يمر بهم المشروع

وفي هذه المنهجية 
تجد ان الدارس يمر ويتعرف على كل الامور اللازم معرفتها في ادارة المشروع بشكل منظم نظريا

واذا كنت قد مارست ذلك عمليا 
فستلتقي المعلومة النظرية مع العملية لتنتج مديرا للمشروع ناجح
من حيث الوقت والكلفة والجودة 
وهو الذي في الاخير يعرف ب " ارضاء العميل في متطلباته "


وفقك الله​


----------



## **قطـــــر** (4 نوفمبر 2009)

نهر النيييل قال:


> اخي الكريم
> 
> لكي تدير مشروعا هذا شيء
> ولكي تديره بشكل صحيح وناجح في الوقت والتكلفة والجودة
> ...





جزااااك الله خير عزيزى نهر النيل وأثابك الله خير الجزاء على ماأبديت ورزقك الله من حيث لاتحتسب

إخوك
**قطـــــر**


----------



## ayatmahmoud (8 نوفمبر 2009)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

اعتقد ان الاخوة كفو ووفو بالاجابة 
الحقيقة وحسب معرفتي البسيطة 
ان مدير المشروع يجب ان يكون بخبرة كبيرة واللغة الجيدة الانكليزية والعربية وصياغة الرسائل واسلوب التعامل مع العمال والمهندسين وان يكون مقنع برايهة ويكون ملما بكافة الامور المدنية والالكتروميكانية لابداء رايه باي مشكلة تعترضة واعطاء مقترحاتة وان يستطيع ان يجاوز الاخطاء والمشكلات التي تعترضة ويحاول تجنبها لتجنب اي تاخير وتقصير بالمشروع وهنالك امور خرى كثيرة اضافة الى الشهادات التي يحصل عليها pmp وامور اخرى يكتسبها من خلال خبرةطويلة هذا رايي


----------



## الورد التركي (13 نوفمبر 2009)

وفقك الله


----------



## رمزة الزبير (13 نوفمبر 2009)

1-أن يكون ملم بأساليب التفاوض وملم ببعض جوانب الهندسة النفسية.
2-ان يكون حكيم في تصرفاته ويوازن بين المهم والأهم والأمور التي تتطلب صرامة والأخرى التي يمكن تجاوزها لصالح المشروع بمعني أخر لا تشدد مفرط أو تساهل المفرط.
3-أن لا تكون هناك ثقافة العداء للمقاول وكذلك يجب يتبعد قدر الأمكان علي تكوين علاقة صداقة معه.
4-أن يعلم أن أهم عناصر تقييم أي مشروع هي:
ü ​تحقيق الأهداف الموضوعة.​ü ​التنفيذ ضمن مدة التعاقد.​ü ​التنفيذ ضمن القيمة المالية التعاقدية.​ü ​التنفيذ وفق المواصفات التقنية.​ü ​تحقيق الإنسجام.​ü ​التنفيذ وفق متطلبات الأمن والسلامة.​ü ​عدم وجود خلاف حول الإلتزامات التعاقدية.​ü ​عدم وجود قضايا قانونية.​ü ​الإستفادة من خبرة المقاول.​


----------



## yasser (13 نوفمبر 2009)

تحياتي الطيبه للجميع
-مدير المشروع
اولا لابد من معرفة طبيعة المشروع حتى نحدد مؤهلات مديره
ولكن اذا كان المقصود مثلا مدير مشروع لبرج سكني تجاري والمقصود مدير مشروع من قبل المقاول العام
فمؤهلاته كثيره
علم وخبره ومهارة
لابد ان يكون ملما بالعلوم الهندسيه
لابد ان يكون له خبرات تراكميه عمليه وواقعيه في مشاريع مماثله
مهارة في فن الاداره من كل جوانبها
هو كقائد الاوركسترا يقود مئات من العاملين معه-مهندسين اداريين فنيين عمال-مستشارين ممثلين للمالك جهات رسميه وو
لانجاز المشروع في وقته المحدد ضمن ميزانيه محدده وبمواصفات معينه
مسؤوليته كبيره لكن النجاح حليف المجتهدين الجادين المتابعين الذين يعوا مسؤوليتهم فيؤدوها بكامل الامانه


----------



## yasser (13 نوفمبر 2009)

هناك امور وخفايا واسرار لادارة اي مشروع لابد ان يعيها المدير
امثله وليست حصريه
-فهم العقد بشكل دقيق ومعرفة ثغراته
-فهم العلاقات بشكل واضح بين المالك والاستشاري والمقاول
-قراءة الحدث قبل وقوعه 
-فهم عقول ونفوس اصحاب القرار
-معرفة ماذا يقال وماذا يكتب في الوقت الصحيح ومع الشخص المناسب
-ليس كل مايعرف يقال
-فهم الاهداف الحقيقيه لكل طرف
-فهم ظروف المشروع من كل الجوانب
-فهم الانظمه والقوانين حيث المشروع
-المدير ربان سفينه او كقائد مركبه
-لابد ان يكون ذكيا ناضجا واعيا نشيطا اجتماعيا طموحا يحب التحدي وركب الصعاب عقلانيا


----------



## **قطـــــر** (3 يونيو 2010)

كل الشكر للجميـــــع واتمنـــــي من الله التوفيق لنا ولكم 




اخوكم 
**قطـــــر**


----------



## yasser srewel (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------

